# Kröten



## Isel (19. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Krötenfreunde,
ich habe jedes Jahr __ Kröten und Lurche in meinem kleinen Teich. Diese Jahr kamen bisher nur wenige..ca 20-30 Tiere. Nach etwa 3 Wochen waren ALLE wieder weg. Die Lurche sind noch da.
__ Fischreiher?Frißt der Kröten? Bisher nicht. Oder war es den Kröten noch zu "ungemütlich"-
da die Seerosen noch sehr klein sind? Ziehen Kröten nochmal um?  Sonst ist nichts verändert.
Finde das ziemlich schade.
Habt Ihr eine Idee?
viele Grüße
Iselhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/sad.gif


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Isel,

und herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Deine Beobachtungen sind durchaus richtig. Die Amphibienbestände haben im letzten Winter teilweise erheblich gelitten. 

Das die Kröten nur kurze Zeit bleiben, ist völlig normal.Sie kommen nur zur Laichzeit an ihr Geburtsgewässer zurück  und wandern nach der Eiablage wieder in ihr Stammrevier. Ausserdem wohnen sie nicht dauernd im Wasser.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

He Christine, dann hab ich ein paar von den ganz harten erwischt.

Den Anfang von der Story kennst Du ja und die Kaulquappen kaspern mittlerweile auch recht munter im Teich rum, aber ich habe auch noch zwei oder drei (ich denke) Krötenherren im Teich.

Vielleicht warten sie noch auf die Angebetete, vielleicht ist´s die körperhygiene , die sie im Teich festhält. Auf jeden Fall ist´s immer wieder eine Gaudi, die beiden Herren im Wasser zu sehen. Teich funktioniert !

Grüße, Andreas.


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Servus Andreas

Du hast was vergessen ..... Fotos .... und mach schöne Fotos für uns


----------



## andreas w. (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Helmut, Fotos  so schnell bin ich jetzt auch wieder nicht. Und wenn ich dann abends an den Teich komme, sind die Herrschaften sowieso mit einem Hüpfer im Wasser.

Unter uns: mein Foto ist auch nicht der beste und neueste, ich glaub nicht, dass der die erkennbaren Fotos macht.


----------



## profilli (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo andreas,

Deine noch vorhandenen "Kröten" sind ziemlich sicher keine; denn die verlassen das Wasser ob mit o. ohne *** spätestens Mitte April.


----------



## StefanBO (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*



profilli schrieb:


> Deine noch vorhandenen "Kröten" sind ziemlich sicher keine; denn die verlassen das Wasser ob mit o. ohne *** spätestens Mitte April.


Das ist definitiv falsch. "Meine" __ Erdkröte habe ich gestern noch gesehen (siehe Galerie), und eine Krötenkartierung (Geburtshelfer- und Kreuzkröten) ist hier gerade in vollem Gang (weil jetzt die beste Zeit dafür ist). Nähere Infos, wer gerade aktiv ist, findet man unter http://kaulquappe.de/ im Bereich "Liste der Amphibien Deutschlands". Im unteren Bereich steht dann heute dort:


> Der mitdenkende Amphibienkalender: Es ist Sonntag, der 2. Mai 2010
> Balzaktivitäten möglich ?
> Bei Laubfrosch, Wasserfröschen
> Wechsel-, Kreuz-, Geburtshelfer-, __ Knoblauchkröte
> ...



Es ist wirklich so, dass alle Amphibien (= Lurche) mehr oder weniger lange am und im Wasser bleiben. Manche nur zum Ablaichen, andere viel länger. Ansonsten siehe den Kommentar von Blumenelse.


----------



## Casybay (2. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo,
mein Erdkrötenmännchen hat auch erst letzte Woche den Teich verlassen,ENDLICH.
Nachdem er den Teichboden wochenlang umgepfügt hat und ich keine klare Sicht auf den Teichgrund mehr habe!!! Das Erdkrötenweibchen verschwand gleich nach dem Ablaichen.


----------



## profilli (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*



StefanBO schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv falsch. "Meine" __ Erdkröte habe ich gestern noch gesehen (siehe Galerie), und eine Krötenkartierung (Geburtshelfer- und Kreuzkröten) ist hier gerade in vollem Gang (weil jetzt die beste Zeit dafür ist). Nähere Infos, wer gerade aktiv ist, findet man unter http://kaulquappe.de/ im Bereich "Liste der Amphibien Deutschlands". Im unteren Bereich steht dann heute dort:
> 
> 
> Es ist wirklich so, dass alle Amphibien (= Lurche) mehr oder weniger lange am und im Wasser bleiben. Manche nur zum Ablaichen, andere viel länger. Ansonsten siehe den Kommentar von Blumenelse.



Lieber Stefan,

ich habe nur die Erdkröten gemeint und bleibe bei meiner Meinung!


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*



andreas w. schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann abends an den Teich komme, sind die Herrschaften sowieso mit einem Hüpfer im Wasser.



Hi,

also der Hüpfer spricht eigentlich mehr für __ Frösche. Kröten neigen eher dazu, zu erstarren. Mit Hüpfen haben die das nicht so  

Vielleicht haben sich ja ein paar Teichfrösche bei Dir eingenistet.

Ich habe ja auch immer wieder Kröten als Badegäste, aber die tauchen erst auf, wenn wir wirklich Sommer haben. Bei den  lauen 6°, die wir gerade haben,  werden die eher unter einem Stein hocken und auf bessere Zeiten warten.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

also ich habe ja schon ordentlich große Krötenkaulquappen im Teich, aber am Sonntag hat ein Nachzüglerpaar auch noch gelaicht;
die Fotos sind nicht so toll, „Handyqualität“,
 aber das war schon ein Erdkrötenpaar,
die doppelten Laichschnüre sind vielleicht ja auch zu erkennen
 im 1. Foto schwimmen dahinter die „alten“ Kaulquappen


....des send halt schwäbische Nachzügler


----------



## Casybay (7. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Is ja irre
da ist doch alles möglich , in der  Natur!!


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo,
hier kommt nochmal eine __ Erdkröte, um den neuen Teich auszuprobieren.


----------



## Majaberlin (28. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Ja, das lieben sie, die Erdkröten, schönes etwas angewärmtes Wasser 

Unsere Erdkröten, die den Tag meist in irgendwelchen Verstecken verbringen (im Kompost, unter der Hecke, unter umgedrehten noch nicht bepflanzten Blumenschalen) kommen dann am Abend zielstrebig zum Teich, um dort ein Bad zu nehmen. Das geht meist den ganzen Sommer so. Wenn ich dann irgendwo nahe ihren Verstecken am Arbeiten bin, trage ich sie einfach ein Stückchen weiter und setze sie wieder unter irgendetwas Schützendes, sie kennen das schon. Ich habe deswegen auch keinen "ordentlichen" Garten, da kann gerne mal ein Stück Teichfolie oder ein alter umgedrehter Blumentopf "rumliegen", das nehmen sie gern an als Versteck und das gönne ich ihnen auch .


----------



## Casybay (31. Mai 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
wie geht es denn mit der Entwicklung Eurer Erdkrötenquappies voran, meine haben noch nicht einmal Beine hinten. Manche haben 2 kleine Stummelchen wo man ein Hinterbeinansatz vermuten könnte. Liegt das am kalten Wetter? Oder an meinem im halbschatten liegenden Teich?
Der Krötenlaich hat auch sehr lange gebraucht bis die alle geschlüpft waren.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*


ich hatte Kaulquappen von 3 Krötendamen im Teich. Das waren schon eine ordentliche Menge und sie waren munter unterwegs und auch schon richtig groß. Dann hatte ich wieder 2 Wochen Regenwetter, die Teichtemperatur sank auf <13°C. Die Quappen sind bei dem Dauerregen abgetaucht. 
Seit gestern scheint die Sonne, aber ich kann keine einzige __ Quappe mehr finden. Das sie komplett von Libellenlarven, Gelbrandkäfern & Co verspeist worden sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen und die __ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge und Dickkopfkärpflinge waren es bestimmt auch nicht. Bleibt als Erklärung nur die niedere Wassertemperatur?  Auf jeden Fall, sie sind definitiv alle weg!
Dafür saßen gestern nun 2 Krötenmännchen im hellen Sonnenschein auf den Seerosenblättern und riefen nach der holden Weiblichkeit und das im Juni.
Denken die, das nach dem s...wetter nun endlich der Frühling beginnt
liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## StefanBO (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*



Buffo Buffo schrieb:


> Dafür saßen gestern nun 2 Krötenmännchen im hellen Sonnenschein auf den Seerosenblättern und riefen nach der holden Weiblichkeit und das im Juni.


Bist du sicher, dass da Erdkröten gerufen haben? Infos und Rufe

Um diese Jahreszeit rufen ja eigentlich nur Wechsel-, Kreuz- und __ Geburtshelferkröte (Rufe s.o. Übersicht links).


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

zu schnell geklickt und ds bild bekomme ich nicht gelöscht


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Stefan


StefanBO schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass da Erdkröten gerufen haben? Infos und Rufe
> 
> Um diese Jahreszeit rufen ja eigentlich nur Wechsel-, Kreuz- und __ Geburtshelferkröte (Rufe s.o. Übersicht links).


Ich habe mir deine links angeguckt....
ich hattein 13 Jahren noch nie was anderes im Teich wie Erdkröten, Grasfrösche  Bergmolche und Wasser-,Teich- oder Seefrösche (die kann ich aber nicht auseinanderhalten)
ich fänds ja toll wenn andere Amphiebien zuwandern würden...,aber ich denke das ist der eine von 2 vom Wetter völlig irritierter Erdkrötenmännchen
 
beide sind ohne Zeichnung und "erdkrötenbraun" und rufen wie Erdkröten im Frühjahr


> ich fänds ja toll. wenn andere Amphiebien zuwandern wollten


 aber entweder gibt`s  hier in der Gegend keine anderen Arten oder die finden meinen Teich ungeeignet
liebe Grüße 
Andrea


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Andrea,
meine Erdkrötenbabies, sind sicher viel leichter zufinden, als die in größeren Teichen.
Viele von meinen tauchen oft ganz auf den Boden ab und fressen den Mulm, da wuselt alles rum. Leider gehen sie auch an die feinen Seerosenblätter die gerade aus dem Rhizom spriessen!
Alle neuen Blätter sind jetzt an den Spitzen angeknabbert!! Diese Lümmelchen!
Leider haben meine Quappies immernoch keine Beine!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Carmen, 
seit 2 Tagen keine einzige Qaulquappe zu sehen, ( ich guck doch täglich nach) beim Laich von 4 "Krötinen" müssten einfach wenigstens eine  zu sehen sein (pro Paar legen die Erdkröten bis zu 5000 Eier)
irgendwie sind die spurlos verschwunden, bei Sonnenschein, wie heut und gestern kommen Krötenquappen gern ins warme Oberflächenwasser und weiden bäuchlings die Wasseroberfläche ab - aber wie gesagt; null Komma nichts
aber nun kommts: das Rufen der beiden Herren hat Erfolg gehabt, es schreit nur noch einer rum, der andere hockt auf einer dicken Krötin
das muß eine Dame sein, denn wäre das dicke große Krötentier ein Männchen, so hättte er mit seinem "las- mich- los-Ruf" den "Aufsitzer"  absitzen lassen
ich bin wirklich sehr gespannt, was das werden soll
(grübel, denk: manche Vögel können bei einem Totalausfall ihrer Brut ja noch mal nachlegen....ob die Kröten sowas vorhaben??? Kann das sein???)
dieses Teichjahr ist bisher wirklich total verdreht:
zuerst ,im normalen Zeitfenster, haben3 Kröten abgelaicht, dann kam so ungefähr 4- 5 Wochen später eine Nachzüglerin am Teich an und laicht, dann verschwinden alle Quappen spurlos und nun das mit der Krötin, die aufs Rufen kommt....

.......ich guck fleißig weiter.......
LG Andrea


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Na, was ist denn das für ein verrücktes Jahr?


----------



## Casybay (5. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo,
hier nochmal aktuell meine Kleinen, immer noch ohne Beine


----------



## goldfisch (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo,
diese Kröte sitzt ganzjährig im/am Wasser. Versucht in den __ Lilien gekrallt ala Laubfrosch zu überwintern, hüpft und "quakt".
mfg Jürgen


----------



## danyvet (8. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hab leider keine Fotos parat, sitz grad in der Arbeit, aber ich hab gestern schon das erste Krötenbaby gesehen, das fast kein Quappi mehr ist. Hat schon Vorderbeinchens und der Schwanz ist auch schon nur mehr ein Stummel *freu*.
Leider sind die heuer in der Entwicklung aber ziemlich weit auseinander, zum einen sicher weil das 3. Paar erst 2 Wochen später abgelaicht hat, zum anderen aber auch wahrscheinlich weils so lange kalt war. Das wird ein Spaß, wenn jetzt schon bald die ersten auswandern und andere noch nicht mal Hinterbeinchens haben, da kann ich ja den ganzen Sommer über nicht rasenmähen! Und wenn ich durch die Wiese geh, muss ich auch jedes mal angst haben, dass ich eine zertrete! Oh mann, diese Viecherl halten mich auf Trab  zuerst die Sorgen um die __ Libellen, die im Sturmstarkregen schlüpfen, dann Sorgen, dass man die Quappis nicht zertritt. Dann werden wieder irgendwann die Fadenalgen kommen und ich seh mich schon wieder mit 2 Pinzetten und einem Schaffel Wasser beim 'Tisch sitzen und Eintagsfliegenlarven aus den Fadenalgen retten


----------



## Casybay (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

@Dany,
dieser Kelch geht hoffentlich an mir heuer vorrüber!
Mir tut heut noch das Genick weh, wenn ich an die Algenspülerei denke.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Danni,


> da kann ich ja den ganzen Sommer über nicht rasenmähen! Und wenn ich durch die Wiese geh, muss ich auch jedes mal angst haben, dass ich eine zertrete!


Das mir das nicht mehr passiert, hatte ich die Wiese zuvor kurzgehalten. Die Krötenbabys marschierten dann zu größten Mittagshitze aus den Teich, oben auf dem Gras, nicht am Boden. Als ich das entdeckt habe, waren schon einige vertrocknet, also stand ich  mit dem Sprenger da....

Und die Nachbarn denken mal wieder:  :dumm:troet
wie man`s macht ist`s Käse!
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## ollifrog (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo,

meine __ Erdkröte hat bis heute auch noch auf eine Krötendame gewartet...wie gesagt bis heute: Die einzige die die Kröte herzlich begrüßt hat, war heute hungrige __ Ringelnatter...das war ein trauriges Schauspiel 
Naja, das ist eben Natur, fressen und gefressen werden...
Werde mal einen eigenen Beitrag erstellen um die Fotostory näher zu erläutern...

LG Olli


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Servus Olli

Das würde ich gerne sehen ...

Bin schon auf deine Fotostory gespannt


----------



## ollifrog (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Muss die Fotos erst mal sortieren und die besten raussuchen, mein Abzugsfinger war sehr nervös, da ich dieses Schauspiel zum 1.Mal live miterlebt habe...


----------



## ollifrog (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Hallo Helmut,

hab die Bilder unter dem Thema __ Ringelnatter vs.__ Erdkröte reingestellt. Die müsst ihr euch unbedingt mal anschauen, ich bin nämlich immer noch extrem beeindruckt...kam gerade aus der Nachtschicht und dann so was:
 
Bei allem Respekt der Kröte gegenüber, aber die hatte ein mächtiges Problem am Ar... 

LG und Sorry an alle Krötenfans :beten


----------



## Christine (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Da bekommt der Spruch "in den A..... gekniffen" eine völlig neue Bedeutung....


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

*Hallo*
update zu meiner Kröterei:
Gestern konnte ich es nicht mehr sehen und habe mich eingemischt: Nach dem die Krötin in meinem Teich schon seit dem 5.6. mit einem „Aufsitzer“ rumpaddeln muss, hat sich seitlich noch einer festgeklammert. Die drei saßen geschickt am Ufer, also hab ich sie raus gekeschert. Der seitliche Liebhaber war einfach zu entfernen, der richtig positioniert hat richtig doll geklammert, einfach runter nehmen ging nicht. Vorsichtig habe ich ein Vorderbein entfernt, und da hat er dann losgelassen. Die beiden Herren kamen zurück in den Teich, die Dame in meinen  6 m entferntes Mini-Wasserloch, das dicht mit __ Iris und __ Rohrkolben bewachsen ist. Von da hätte sie in der Nacht problemlos in den Teich zurück gekonnt.
Die (4) Kröteriche im Teich sind wie wild herumgerudert und haben sich gegenseitig umklammert, aber per Befreiungsruf war der Irrtum immer schnell aufgeklärt.
Heute sind die Kröteriche viel ruhiger, und die ziemlich große Krötin ist im Teich nicht zu sehen.
Ich vermute mal, sie ist froh, denn nun kann sie auf Nahrungssuche gehen, was mit dem Liebhaber huckepack nicht gut möglich ist.
Richtig schade finde ich, das tatsächlich alle Quappen von 4 Weibchen den völlig verregneten Mai mit nur 13°C Wassertempratur nicht überlebt haben -  kleine Molchenlarven kann ich finden, die sind, so scheints, zäher.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

noch ein update:
 
ich habe das Krötenweibchen heute Abend vor der Haustüre getroffen, auf dem noch warmen Pflaster sind jede Menge Krabbeltierchen unterwegs....
bon appetit!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

heute...
 
...schon wieder  :crazy


----------



## Casybay (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

@ Andrea,
das ist doch was ich immer sage, besser man läßt der Natur seinen Lauf.
Stell Dir mal vor die würden in unser Leben eingreifen wollen? Die Tiere denke über uns vielleicht das Gleich wie wir von denen:crazy
Viel Spaß jedenfalls beim weiteren beobachten und knipsen


----------



## Dawn (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Mein erster Beitrag hier 
Heut Nachmittag kam die Nachbarin mit einem kleinen Krötchen "fürs Biotop", wie sie meinte. Sie hätte es im Skimmer gefunden gehabt.....
Naja, wie erwartet, keine 10 Minuten später war der Kleine wieder ins Dickicht unterwegs.... Aber vielleicht plaudert ers ja weiter, dass da ein neues Gewässerchen ist


----------



## uweg (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*



ollifrog schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> hab die Bilder unter dem Thema __ Ringelnatter vs.__ Erdkröte reingestellt. Die müsst ihr euch unbedingt mal anschauen, ich bin nämlich immer noch extrem beeindruckt...kam gerade aus der Nachtschicht und dann so was:
> Anhang anzeigen 66592
> ...



Gratuliere zu der Aufnahme Olli. Wirklich sehr gut, speziell als Nachtaufnahme mit "Live-Action".


----------



## ollifrog (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Kröten*

Dankeschön!
Genauer gesagt hatte ich nur ein paar Stunden geschlafen nach der Nachtschicht. War in den Mittagsstunden, also keine Nachtaufnahmen. Ich denke mal die Aufnahmen kann ich so schnell nicht mehr toppen...


----------

